# Classic Japanese or European Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?



## Icebreak (Jan 14, 2006)

A long time ago we had a thread that discussed the Kawasaki Mach III and Mach IV. I can't remember which member told us about his rides on mountain roadways.

That got my attention so I mentioned a nice ride I had up to Mt. St. Helens on a little Honda 550 Four and some fun experiences on a Honda 750 Four. Now a days, I only ride occassionally and that is using a friend's Harley. Don't own any bikes anymore but I miss the tempestuous growl of the 550 Four. Not very fast but I enjoyed riding it.

In another thread here recently I got OT talking to a couple of members about the classic Honda CBX. I never rode one but I always thought that motor was amazing.

What classic Japanese bikes did you ride? Which classic Japanese bikes did you think were sharp?

Heck, I thought the 350 Scrambler was pretty awesome.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

good morning icebreak i used to have a 1970 cb 750 i had it after it was very old and in bad shape but it was fast


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

My dad had a CB750 and that thing used to make my inner-ear fluid to bounce around and make me all dizzy between stop signs...


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I have a 1981 Honda CBX and a 1972 Suzuki GT750. The CBX is a 4 stroke, air-cooled in-line 6 cylinder with DOHC and 24 valves and 6 carbs. Yes it requires a little time to keep all things going properly. I still love it and do all the maintenance myself. 

The Suzuki GT750 is a liquid cooled 2 stroke triple. Like the CBX it requires constant tinkering to keep it running tip-top. So between the two I am never lacking for something to do. Would'nt have it any other way! 

These are the only 2 bikes I have ever felt the desire to own. Have had them both many years. First time I rode a GT750, I loved the sound and smoothness. Even heavily modified it still has those qualities. Sounds like an outboard motor going down the street. The CBX, what can I say! Just look at the motor. You will either love it or hate it. That is why they never sold well, many people thought the motor was TOO BIG! Too me it is the epitomy of a motorcycle, You see motor no matter which angle you look at it, it is the centerpiece of the bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

When I was a teenager, me and a buddy purchased a mid 70's Honda CB400F (4 cylinder 400cc with a 4 into 1 exhaust) It was a fun little bike that handled well and sounded great (put a performance pipe on it) A true classic middle-weight that could get decent speed.

One of the coolest looking bikes I ever saw was a chopper. No, not the Harley/Triumph kind but the CBX kind! The long and lean frame with the springer forks held the monster CBX motor with 6 into 6 chrome exhaust pipes. Had a fat rear tire and a very narrow frame which made the CBX engine look insanely wide... loved that bike but it cost serious bucks back in 1980. 

My last bike I thought was cool is the Honda Mini-Trail 70. 72cc of screaming 4-stroke goodness through an auto-clutched 3 speed for 40MPH of pure power! It made the perfect little trail bike that was street legal so you could get to the trails. I wish I purchased one before they went out of production as it was a great runaround bike that had very good mileage and was reliable.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

The title of this thread really floored me. When I bought my first honda, there were no "clasic" japaneese bikes. Clasics referred to the older British, German, Italian and American bikes.

Clasic bikes that I enjoyed and thought were cool..... Like cbxer55 I had the Suzi water cooled 2-stroke triple. It was known as the water buffalo. Very heavy and high center of gravity. Properly tuned that bike had superbike acceleration. I had a full Windjammer fairing on mine and could still pull the front wheel off the ground in the first 3 gears. When the carbs were out of sync it was really wierd since you'd have aceleration or deceleration but no steady cruise speed. Wierd, but a great gadget.

I also had the Yamaha XS750 triple. A neat bike, very sleek in comparison the the 750 four of the day.

Another cool bike was a little dual purpose 90 cc Suzi. It had a dual range transmission so you could climb hills at 2 MPH or run down the road at 55. Knobby tires on mountain roads at 55... What a fool I was!


Good times :sigh:

Daniel


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I had a 1975 Kawasaki Z1-B 900, very fast machine for the time. I bought it in 1978 from a married guy who never owned/rode a bike when he purchased it new.

It only had 186 miles on it when I bought it from him. 

Needless to say my guardian angels went into overtime mode for the next few years.


----------



## Rebus (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Well let's go back a little further (68-69): Does anyone remember the
the Honda 90 & Super 90 with it's stamped frame and one cylinder.
Everyone had one and thought it was great until Yamaha came
out with the TwinJet 100: tube frame, 2 cylinders, 2 stroke, fast!!
and smokey. Sort of a forshadowing of the Waterbuff Triple.
Blew the Honda 90 away... some things leave such an impression
that you will never forget.

-Rebus


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

You want smokey? You oughta see my Suzuki GT750 Water Buffalo when you start it up for the first time everyday!! Open up the garage door, start it up, and watch the smelly blue clouds go streaming down the street. Mine has 3 K and N filters and 3-into-3 expansion chambers. Its loud and smokes. Politically incorrect.:naughty: 

CBX has 6-into-6 stainless steel exhaust system and K and N pod filters, Dyna S ignition and coils, different cams and valve springs. Does not run right unless I mix gas at least 50-50 93 octane Sinclair amd 110 octane Citgo. So most of the time I just use the 110. I like the semll of that better than 2 stroke smoke!! 

Almost bought a 400 4 last summer, someone else beat me to it. 
It was red and in showroom condition with stock 4-into1 exhaust. SWEET.


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

They haven't made one yet. Classic motorcycles come from England, Italy, Germany,and the USA.:laughing:


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

In 1965/6 I had a pre-autolube Yamaha YDS-2, 250 2-stroke twin. It regularly embarassed Honda 305 Dreams and Hawks.  I had a YM1? 305 twin (autolube) after that. When I got out of the service in '69, I immediately bought a Norton 750 Commando, and never looked back. Those Kawasaki 705 triples had a powerband like an on/off switch, and a Norton/Kaw dealer where I worked for a while as a mechanic had their demo wrecked several times. 

Larry


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I also tend to think of the Nortons, Triumphs and BSA as the old clasics. I had the 750 Bonne, a Tiger and a Trident. I also had a BSA 650CC Thunderbolt (650) and a 441 thumper (1 cyl 4 stroke). It helped to have a background in electronics. I rebuilt the Thunderbolt's alternator in a hotel parking lot while out of town on assignment.

I had a about 15 others, mainly Honda, Yamaha and Suzuki. First bike was a 1960's (67????) Honda 50 in the "step-through" design. I actually got it up to 45 MPH once. The CB 350 was once thought of as a "classic Japanese" bike. I must admit, mine was very dependable and had 

Hmmmm. Never owned a Harley, BMW nor a Kawi. I don't know why.

Daniel


----------



## MScottz (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

What's the old quote? You haven't ridden a classic till you've pushed a brit bike? Something like that! Still, I really want to get an old bonneville to rebuild one of these days. Wouldn't mind picking up a decent cb360 for around town. They seem to be pretty cheap and readily available.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*



jeep44 said:


> They haven't made one yet. Classic motorcycles come from England, Italy, Germany,and the USA.:laughing:


 
They have made many. Just because you dislike japanese motorcycles does not negate them. My bikes are 25 and 34 years old. I cannot just walk into a dealer and get parts for them anymore, scrounging is the name of the game. Even my insurane company considers them classics. Many japanese bikes were made in limited quantities, such as the CBX, GT750, RE5, 86 and 87 Honda Super Magnas and miriad others. I am not a big fan of english, german, italian, and most especially American bikes. Cannot stand Harleys or Moto Guzzis or BMWs. Their engines are more better utilized in farm implements or as paint can shakers. But if that is what you like, more power to you. Tell me why it is that I can wave at a harley rider, but they never wave back? That attitude sucks! Pearl Harbor is long since over, we won! Get over it!


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Maybe it is because you are just waving with one finger?:laughing:


----------



## mobile1 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

My first ride (above 125ccm) was a Suzuki GSX-R 750 - loved the sound of that thing above 9k rpm. And bevore that in the army (Switzerland) we drove old Condor's (which were kind of fun) then later on got brand new BMW's.

The hottest bike to my opinion was the Suzuki RF 900 however never rode one of those.


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I rode a friend's 500cc Yamaha 2-stroke twin back around 1980. Fast as Hell, and looked pretty cool. Unfortunately you smelled like a garage after a short ride. I always liked its styling though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Close runner up 2nd place to the 1980 CBX in my "wish I still owned it" category...

1977 Suzuki GS750. The earliest model with spoke wheels and a single front disk. It was WAY quicker and faster than my later 1979 GS750E so much that it wasn't even funny.

You want to talk about paint shakers? My Dad owned a 1975 Suzuki T500 Titan (twin). That thing would rattle your teeth! At the same time I owned a 1972 T250. It wasn't bad. At the same time a buddy had a GT180 (I think I remember) and another had a GT380 (another WAY cool two stroke!)

Last "bike" I had was a 1988 Yamaha FJ1200. It never lived up to the Glowing reviews it always got while I had it. I couldn't really afford to fix it up anyhow.

Only bike in the stable now is a 1992 Honda GL1500I. My Dad rides it mostly as it's WAY too much of a pig for me to enjoy! But a guy at work has a an '82 model 1100 that is kewl!


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

One can like the European bikes without hating the bikes from japan. I loved my 750 Bonneville. It had character and style that always brought admirers wherever I went. But I also greatly enjoyed my old Honda 450 CL, a 425 pound 4 stroke "dirt/street" bike that was my sole ride for almost two years.

I miss being able to ride. A warm spring day can be almost unbearable.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese or Europeon Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Here in Turkey, they sell what looks to be vintage BMW's from the 40's!
They have single cylinder models with hardtail rearendsand spring leather saddles. You can step up to a traditional BMW opposed twin with a sidecar in a flat green color. Heard one run and it sounded like a BMW but with a more mechanical sound to it. I love it!
Bringing back a 40's era BMW boxer twin with a sidecar to the states would probably cause a riot werever I went. They cost $8,000 for the rig complete and they are perfectly restored to 100%. My sons think they would be cool to ride in the sidecar with the traditional riding garb of the day (leather, goggles etc) 
Flashlights cost me enough money and I know I will kick myself by not picking up the old Beemer with sidecar. What a machine from back when they came with little tool boxes (included) Those things might be WWII Beemers from their OD green dark color.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese or Europeon Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Changed thread title to broaden the scope a little.

Fellows -

All of you, my apologies for not responding to this thread in a more timely manner. I've been gathering some photos of some of the bikes discussed here. I've asked in Christoph's practice post how to do thumbnail links so I don't slow the load down too much. More work than I thought gathering the photos.

Harley guys-

Yes I like Harley's also. Anymore when I ride it's a borrowed FatBoy.

All -

I have a soft spot for the old Japanese bikes because I owned a couple. It's fun looking back and remembering when a new one came out and the wows that were exclaimed. When I was a kid my nose was stuck in Cycle World magazine more often than it should have been. I can't remember the name of the other magazine that showed the new UK bikes coming out. Cycle Guide? Now when I look back at some of those bikes it's amusing to remember how awed I was with some of the smaller ones. 305 SuperHawk oh yea. I saw a photo of a Honda Dream and I had completely forgotten about that bike. What were they thinking or _dreaming_? Don't care. Still think it's pretty, silly thing that it is. 

I wish I could have seen that traveling presentation named "Art of the Motorcycle" or something like that. Most motorcycles are just pleasing to my eyes.

gadget_lover -

When I was going to school and waiting tables I was on that CB550Four for about two years. Couldn't afford to fix my car all the time so it mostly sat. Sure learned how to dress and be careful. I think it was so bareable because a lot of my buds were in the same boat.

Imagine if you will, small bands of motorcycle riding waiter/students linking up and dispersing then linking up again as we motored about town taking classes, pulling shifts and sure, enjoying our share of clubbing. Saturdays were the best. Either pull a lunch or have some lunch. Cruise out to have some fun, many times with passengers of the fair gender on board. Pull a dinner shift, stick a wad of dough in the pocket, go dancing, rocking, maybe meet up for a late night house party, sleep then chill and study Sunday morning. Have Sunday afternoon to do whatever.

I saw this bike in person last year. I sure wanted to ride it.

BentHeadTX -

That's entertaining to read about. Group buy?

Imagine if you will, squadrons of flashlight weilding, vintage BMW motor cycle riders...


----------



## moonkat (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese or Europeon Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I have fond memories of '72 (?) Yamaha DT-1 250cc then later a basket case '68 Greeves 250cc Challenger Moto-X that I rebuilt.

That DT-1 2 stroke single was the first of the serious Japanese dirt bikes and handled pretty good, but the Greeves proved the claim that the European machines handled much better at that time. When I saw the "Ceriani" forks and magnesium integral down tube I had to buy it. The Brit bike had goofy foot shifting and eventually got the best of me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese or Europeon Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

My 77 GS750 looked like this one

http://www.totalmotorcycle.com/BBS/album_showpage.php?pic_id=118

Only mine was Aqua Green and I would swear it only had one front disk (but I have known to be wrong!).

That is a cool website guys!


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 15, 2006)

My fist bike was a 'used' 350 cc single cylinder BSA 'Gold star'.
Their 500 cc model was the better know, but I would still love to own that bike.

It had a very long stroke and the only way to start it was with a de compression lever that held the exhaust valve open a tad.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 15, 2006)

Anglepoise said:


> My fist bike was a 'used' 350 cc single cylinder BSA 'Gold star'.
> Their 500 cc model was the better know, but I would still love to own that bike.
> 
> It had a very long stroke and the only way to start it was with a de compression lever that held the exhaust valve open a tad.




Ah , yes, Kickback! For the younger riders....

Kickback happens when you are manually kicking over a large displacement engine and it fires before the cylinder reaches the top of the stroke. The piston goes down prematurely, pushing the crank in REVERSE at high speed. This immediately propels the kickstart lever to it's upright position. The lever, in turn propels the rider upward (if lucky) or simply catches the rider in the back of the leg with a couple of horse-power (if unlucky). Many broken legs were attributed to kickback.

Modern large displacement bikes have an integrated compression release to help make sure that kickback does not get you.

The long stroke singles had great torque and a very distinctive sound. My pets (and kids) always knew it was me when I got home on the BSA 441cc Victor (aka "the thumper").

BSA 441 / 500 cc specs
1965-73 441/499cc OHV single 30/34hp 95mph 100/70mpg 290/320lbs

290 pounds felt like nothing after riding a 425 pound honda 450 twin.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice bike, PBJS.

I stumbled across that site too. Lots of nice photos.

Click for big pic.



Is this one closer?




I was talking to gadget_lover about this revival of old school.


----------



## snakebite (Jan 15, 2006)

too many to list here .
i tend to lean to the 70's kz series kawasaki and old hondas.
i picked up a 75 kz900 that still looks new and box stock.
got a 81 honda trail 110 free last week when neighbors moved out.title and all free.
been fixing up a 82 gs1100gl suzuki i got for 50.00 
i have owned everything from a 43cc pocket bike to a homebrew monster built from scrap i beams and a chevy i-6 truck engine and powerglide.


----------



## propcut (Jan 15, 2006)

I started to ride in 1976. A New Kawasaki KZ750. What a fun machine. $1600.00 off the showroom floor. I road that thing all over WA state. I had a couple of H-D's in the 80's now I'm on an anniversary Roadking. My wife doesn't like it any more than she likes my flashlights.


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 15, 2006)

Back in the 80's and 90's, British motorcycles were my LIFE-I lived and breathed them. I had 10 of them out in my garage-Triumphs, BSAs, and Nortons, with a H-D sportster to keep them company. I had a '67 BSA Victor motocross special, but in a moment of stupidity,I sold it. I had a '71 Norton Commando,which I traded for my current wartime BSA M20 (I've currently got two of them-one in OD,and the other in desert tan). I still have the '80 sportster,and a Matchless G15/Norton Dominator project that I am going to have ready for my son when he gets out of the Marines at the end of the year. I also have a '67 Triumph 500 stored at my father's house, that I may soon get back on the road. Here is a pic of one of my M20s-a 1944 model:


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*



gadget_lover said:


> But I also greatly enjoyed my old Honda 450 CL, a 425 pound 4 stroke "dirt/street" bike that was my sole ride for almost two years.


I remember that bike. It handled just as poorly on the road as it did off road.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 15, 2006)

That 1944 M20 looks a lot like those BMW singles/opposed twins with sidecars. There is a guy around her that rides the opposed twin and it lights off on the first or second kick. I need to get a picture and post it. Not sure about the single although having a BMW WWII era thumper would be amusing.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 15, 2006)

That 1944 M20 looks a lot like those BMW singles/opposed twins with sidecars. There is a guy around her that rides the opposed twin and it lights off on the first or second kick. I need to get a picture and post it. Not sure about the single although having a BMW WWII era thumper would be amusing. The BMW single 100% restored costs around $4 to $5K.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Regarding the 425 lb "dirt bike"....



Lightmeup said:


> I remember that bike. It handled just as poorly on the road as it did off road.





Oh! You rode one too? 

It really did have crappy handling, and only a fool would take it off road for any serious riding. It was nice for gently exploring back roads in the California coastal hills. Liesurly riding the winding roads through the redwoods did not require great handling. The advent of a mile or two of dirt road did not mean that you had to turn back. Most trails/fields, meadows were navigable at slow speed.

:sigh:

That 2005 Trumph looks almost perfect. It's got the wrong paint job. The prettiest (in my mind) was early 70's "wing" design in gold metalflake. My favorite bike of all time was a 1973 T140V named Tanj. It got it's name because I spent every dime I owned (literally) to buy it (used) after months of drooling over it and 4 days later the rear wheel bearing self destructed while riding on the freeway. I didn't have enough money to buy food, much less a new bearing. T A N J : There Aint No Justice.






Daniel


----------



## jeep44 (Jan 15, 2006)

The '44 M20, even though it has a very low-compression engine (to deal with low-octane wartime gasoline), has a valve lifter to aid in starting. With a bit of experience, it is a reliable starter on just a few kicks. I'm glad for that lifter, to save my dodgy knee from the danger of a kickback. Top speed is around 45.

As far as "modern" classics, there is the Indian Enfield (a copy of a Royal Enfield made in India, that is a good, reliable big single, and the various Russian and Chinese copies of the wartime BMW . A friend had one of the Russian ones with a sidecar, and I gave a lot of thought to getting one also, as a sidecar seems to make a bike so much more useful.
I may seem biased against Japanese bikes, but I learned how to ride on a Honda Trail 90, and my brother's Honda CB160. We would go down to the local BSA dealer,however, and dream of owning one of the big 650 Thunderbolts,all black and chrome,with the big flashy BSA emblems on the sides of the tank-to me, that is still the ultimate in styling.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 15, 2006)

jeep44 said:


> dream of owning one of the big 650 Thunderbolts,all black and chrome,with the big flashy BSA emblems on the sides of the tank



Yeah, of all the bikes I've owned, the 1968 BSA 650 Thunderbolt drew the most attention. The tank was silvery chrome but the top of the tank was painted in a mirror like black with gold pinstriping on the edges. Add aome honking huge red and gold faceted plastic badges to the tank and you have an attention getter. Sadly, I have no pictures of mine.

You can see one at http://bikepoint.ninemsn.com.au/DesktopDefault.aspx?UsedBikeID=1366687&TabID=3424&Alias=bikepointau

Daniel


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 15, 2006)

My brother in Landers, CA has one of the new Indian (as in India) Enfields. He had to buy it from a NV dealer, who put some drill-motor miles on it so it could be sold "used," and be regesterable in the PRofC. I haven't ridden it yet, but some day... The closest neighbor to my Mojave shack (1/2 mi) has an Enfield MC collection. He has abt 15 of 'em, including a '68 Rickman Matisse with 4K miles on it! (Wannabe motorcycle Historians, do some research on _that_ puppy!)

OT, but the next door neighbor to my late parents in Costa Mesa has a 1955 Mercedes 300 SL "Gullwing" under a pile of trash in his garage. He's the 2nd owner from 1957. Next to it resides a 1948 MGTC, RH drive. (Pretty car!) I have a 1964 Mustang Coup under a tarp in the back of my garage that I haven't touched in 10 years. It's restored except for an interior.

Larry


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 15, 2006)

Icebreak said:


> Nice bike, PBJS.
> 
> I stumbled across that site too. Lots of nice photos.
> 
> ...



This site is effing with me tonite!!!


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 16, 2006)

Mach III





Mach IV





Z1





Dream





Honda 350





Honda Scrambler





Honda CB 750





CBX Motor





CBX Whole Bike





CBX with Fairing





CBX Chopper





599





Trail70





RV90





Honda 90 I remember these being everywhere.





Yamaha 125 Yep, remember them too.





What’s this Yin Yang tank?





BSA




BSA





GT750





Nice Indian?





Sweet Ferrari





Rickman Matisse





Museum





Museum





Museum Czech Bike





You can run but you can’t hide.





This may be a photo of Larry back in his college days.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 16, 2006)

How about a Kenny Robert's model 2-stroke 250?

How about a Harley ElectraGlide with about 19 coats of paint and even with chromed nuts underneath the seat? Or Harley wooden-track (like velodromes) bikes?

How about just about anything from Ducati, MV Agusta, or Moto Guzzi?

How about the Paris-Dakar model from BMW?

All of them and the others listed above are pretty neat, but nothing stops me in my tracks faster than a Vincent. Hubba, hubba. "...But they don't have a soul like a Vincent '52..."


----------



## Gene (Jan 16, 2006)

Icebreak,
Great thread! Thank you for taking the time to post all those great pics and looking at those pics sent me back to my youth. 

I LOVE Japanese bikes as I learned how to ride on the street on a 1961 160cc Honda Dream and my very first bike was a 1962 300cc Honda Dream that I bought in 1963. I had ridden a lot in the dirt before that on Kawasaki "Big Bears" and Yamaha's and their ilk but I fell in love with 4 strokes because I hated mixing gas and oil and they also ran so much better at high RPM's and didn't smoke. The 2 strokes however had it in spades in the bottom end. 

By the way Larry, yes, your YDS could humble 305's but only to about 50 MPH or so, until they ran out of breath!  You also may have the honor of probably being one of the only guys here that is older than me! 

Cbxer55,
Thanks so much for your input. The "Water Buffalo" came out the same year as the Z1 and I contemplated buying one as it had more features than the Z1 but I went with the Z1 only because it was a 4 stroke. The GT750 really was a milestone and believe it or not, I loved it's looks.

I already had my second Z1 when the CBX came out and I couldn't afford another bike but I wanted a CBX SO BAD! I remember my Honda dealer, (Long Beach, CA.), had stacks of them in wooden crates blowing them out for $3995.00! To this day, I still would love to own one and back in those days, I wanted to add a turbocharger. What really put people off in droves when the CBX was released wasn't the fact of it's width, (think of BMW), it was it's complexity as the thought of adjusting all those 24 valves and doing a service was overwhelming! 


In your pics Icebreak, I owned in the past, #3, (the original 1972 Z-1 and later a 1974 Z1-B that I rode all over the Western U.S. and put over 50,000 miles on), and #6, (both street and Scrambler models), and so many, many more.

I'm going to offend all the Harley riders here but I don't care as the Harley scene now is way too yuppie and some of you don't even remember what started all of that. I won't go into detail but think "Hell's Angels" from Calif. that you now all now emulate. Not a knock but fact. All in all, the "rice burners" of the '60's, '70's and early '80's forced Harley to produce a dependable product and Mr. Vaughn Beal turned it into a reality.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually once you have done a valve adjustment on a CBX for the first time, it only gets easier. I do not adjust mine anywgere near the factory recommended 3700 miles. I adjusted them when I bought the bike in 89 at 10,000 miles. Adjusted them again at 45,000 miles. Of the 24 valves, only 2 needed to be adjusted. Usually you just measure them and close it up. Once broken in the valves and carbs are pretty much set. You can still pick them up, I see them in our Oklahoma paper now and then. Also the International CBX Owners Association is a good way to find a good one, as these members are pretty fanatical about taking care of them. They just sell them because many of them have more(much) than one, and as they get older, find thay cannot ride them like they once could. I am 45 and still enjoy mine everytime weather permits.

My GT750 is a 72(first year). It is modified to resemble a cafe racer as one would appear in the 70s. Low bars, rear-set foot controls, Cafe style tail piece, quarted fairing, 3-into-3 expansion chambers(ceramic coated), S and W stroker shocks, braided steel brake hoses, much more. It still runs good to this day and the engine has never been torn down. Not bad for a 2 stroker! Must have something to do with liquid cooling. By the way it is candy lavender colored, factory stock. Pink elephant anyone?

If I knew how to post pictures I would gladly do so, but ahso, I have not a clue how to do that. I have pictures stored in my computer.

Most of you probably read the post where I kinda stated that some other bikes were only good for purposes other than riding. Dont get me wrong, I like anything on 2 wheels, and will talk with anyone about bikes. There are just some bikes I would never own. Ride whatever you please, and just be sure to wave at others who are doing the same. I just seems like riders of one particular brand are the ones who never wave back, like it is below them to do so. Know who I mean?? THAT ATTITUDE COMPLETELY SUCKS!!

All the bikes pictured in that one post are the most! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 16, 2006)

To be a good street rider, one had to start on dirt.

First real Motorcycle (instead of Minibike) was a Yamaha Mini Enduro 60. 

Then a Suzuki ??90 dual purpose.

Then a Yamaha 100.

Crashed enough. Learned front braking! 

Not long after that the T250 showed up and the rest is history!

I see a LOT of riders come to a stop not using the front brake at ALL. My theory is if you don't do it when it doesn't matter, you'll NEVER do it when it does!

KNOCK on Wood (my desk will do!) I have NEVER crashed a street bike...


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have never crashed a bike where it was my fault. Have been hit twice by car(cager) drivers. First time was on my wifes 83 Honda GL650 Silver Wing. Totalled the bike, left me with a limp for about 6 months. Lady rear-ended me while I was stopped at a red light. SHe was stopped behind me, When the light turned green I could not go due to a parade of emergency vehicles coming towards us in our lane, lights and sirens blaring! She stomped on the gas and plowed me over.

Second time was on my CBX. Guy came around the corner in the wrong lane. I swerved to avoid a head-on collision. His pick-em-up truck then broad-sided me, fortunately it was not at a really high speed. Took me a year to get the bike rideable after that. I tore it down and re-built it frame up. My left kidney suffered on this one. Its okay now. 

I once had a fella tell me that if you used the front brake, any bike would throw you over the bars!! I see some of todays bikes that is quite true. But back in the late 80s it was not even thought possible. A friend just got a 74 Suzuki GT750 running, is searching for a new front master cylinder. He has ridden it around his neighborhhod using just the back brake. He told me he would not do it again as the back brake just does not cut it. Gonna help him find one at a nearby bike salvage yard.

Long winded, as usual!?!?


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know if 1985 is old enough to qualify for 'classic' in terms of Japanese bikes but I always though the 1985-1987 Kawasaki Eliminator 900 was one of the very coolest looking bikes.

I was going to buy one from a friend but he ended up selling it to someone else... probably a good thing though. Those things were crazy fast for a bike that didn't look all that fast. I think the add touted 0-55mph in like 1.8 seconds.

I have some nice pics around here somewhere.


----------



## sniper (Jan 17, 2006)

Easy: The BMW opposed twins Swiss cops rode circa 1961-'64.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 17, 2006)

Walked past that WWII era BMW sidecar thing again today. Thought about this thread and just looked at it for awhile.

If I keep reading this thread, CPF will stand for Cash Problems Forever.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 6, 2012)

Thread revived from the dead..............Doing a search, hope you don't mind me posting some pics of my Duc and K12S. I've just got toooo many hobbies


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

My 1st ever street bike was a new, leftover 1986 Honda Rebel 450 that I bought in 1987 at 18. It was blue, looked a bit like a small-ish Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide. It ran really good, and a few of my other friends all bought bikes then too, so we'd go riding together. We all had jap bikes, because at that time we couldnt aford a new Harley,and the used ones were built during the AMF period, which should be avoided at all costs, cause their bikes were pretty crappy. New Harleys were also more expensive than Jap bikes. But then Jap bike prices went way up to the point where a large Japanese cruiser costs about the same as some large Harley cruisers. A mid sized sport cruiser is about the same price as a Sportster too. 


So in 2006, I bought a new Sportster. It started out life as an 883, but I bought an 883 because the 1200 was about $2200 more, and the only difference was the extra 317cc's. So for $550, I bought a Screaming Eagle 1200 Sportster conversion kit with new 1200cc bored cylinders, new higher compression pistons, etc., and had an acquaintance install it for $200, so I saved about $1400 over the price of a 1200 Sportster. Then I went and of course changed the pipes out for Vance & Hines Straight Shots(with their quiet baffles that gave a nice sound but not too loud), swapped on many chrome parts, new seat, etc. The new Harleys seem to run great these days! Since the original owners of HD bought out AMF in the 80's, things have gotten much better.

I'd love to own a Ducatti or an Aprilia though...

I had a friend who bought this older Honda motorcycle in the late 80's that had an inline 6 cyl, so it had this incredibly wide engine that stuck way out on both sides! I think it was called a CBX1000 or something... It was quick! At about the same time, my friend Rob had a Yamaha XS 1100, otherwise known as the Eleven Special. I worked with another guy who had one too.


My friend Rodney bought a new 1987 Suzuki Savage 650 with a 1-cylinder engine! It was a 650cc with just 1 big cylinder with about the same bore/stroke size as a Chevy 350! It had lots of torque, but wasnt too quick(it was a cruiser) and it had an odd sound..


----------



## dsrp (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow just found this thread. I came here for led info.

I have mostly had dirt bikes but remember when a lot of the bikes here came out. I never liked other sports and bikes were my only intrest. 
the only street bikes I have owned were cb-160 honda, ft-500 ascott, vfr750 and vfr 700 hondas, 72 kaw 750 h2 great wheelie machine. highlt modified before selling it years ago.
Dirt bikes owned but not in order.

hondas, sl-70, z-50, sl-350, xl-500, xl-200, 200 atc 3 wheeler.

mini cycle bonanza mini moto 100 hodaka engine on it.

many other mini bikes my first bikes.

yamaha's, dt 400, yz250, 400, 125, redline framed 250 flatracker used for dirt riding.

penton 100 and 250.

monarch 125

husky 125, 250 400

not a bike but a rupp rupster mini dune buggy modded woth a 400 twin engine and a allsport trike using the same engine. Was too dangerous with that engine.

There were others also but it has been years ago. I always wanted to buy a cbx but never got around to it.
I remember when they first came out guys were buying them just to drag race and it was common at the track to see 20 of them at the track running all of the time until they found the weak link the outside rod liked to blow. still the bike has always been one of my favorites. All of my bikes made me a good bike mechanic and did work for all of my friends growing up. 
wow see what happened....talked too much but bikes are my weakness LOL


----------



## smokinbasser (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I had one of the Kawasaki mach III, it was a demo at the dealers and I wanted it. All the rest of the mach 3s were on a cargo ship and the states had a dockworkers strike going on and only the demos were in the states. I have had two cb750s one cb750f, 1 Triumph bonneville, one harley, one cl450, I started out on a honda S90 then two cb160s first one only lasted about 3 hours before a friend got hit trying it out and it was totaled(he got a broken shoulder and pelvis), 3 honda superhawks and I am considering a goldwing for touring now.


----------



## march.brown (Sep 9, 2012)

When I was a boy , my last bike was a Velocette Venom 500cc ... Brand new for three hundred and something pounds (cash) ... Gorgeous in black and gold ... Great bike till I wrote it off on a bend at about 65mph ... It was a slippery country road with cow poo spread about ... It had been raining and I was in a hurry ... I went onto cars after that mainly because they are better seduction tools.

Many years later (when I was retired) I bought a beautifully restored Norton 500cc single cylinder , but still wanted another Velocette ... I went to a classic bike show and bought (at great expense) a 500cc Velocette Thruxton ... The best bike that Velocette ever made ... This was the black and gold version ... To me , that is the only colour for a Velocette ... The bike was a pig to ride below about thirty MPH as it was high geared and had a close ratio box ... Above thirty it was heaven.

I also bought a Velocette Mark One Clubmans 500cc bike ... Much easier to ride as it had a normal box ... Then got rid of the Norton.

I then bought a new Triumph Thunderbird 900cc water-cooled bike for touring ... It was the actual display bike at the main motorcycle show in the UK with three miles on the clock ... Beautiful bike in maroon and cream with all the extras fitted including leather panniers and windscreen ... It was gorgeous though very heavy when compared to my proper bikes.

I used to take the Velos out every couple of weeks to a bikers cafe about twenty miles away (just to keep the batteries charged) and they were always admired greatly by all the other bikers ... Unfortunately my redundancy money was vanishing rapidly by this time and (also due to old age) I sold the bikes ... Losing the Velos was like losing a family member ... Very sad.

So , it has got to be British Classic Bikes for me ... But I'm biased towards Velos and Vincents.
.


----------



## hillbillybob (Sep 17, 2012)

I started riding when i was around 14 and my first bike was a Honda ct70. I could never get that thing to run right... My Father had a yamaha 50 and we trail rode together for years. Soon I upgraded to an xr70 then a crf150, then after that got me first "true" streetbike, a Honda CB400t Hawk. Boy I loved that bike! I had to sell it, but lookin back I kinda regret sellin her. So reliable... I don't ride anymore due to the fact that the winters here are brutal. Then again, If i ever get the opportunity to get a 1968 Triumph Bonneville T120 there's no holdin back.


----------



## RBR (Sep 18, 2012)

.....


----------



## harro (Oct 25, 2012)

Best Classic is the one you like most. For me, Jap would also have to be the 'green meanie' Mach 111. Maybe also the Kawasaki GPZ900R '84 A1 as the pattern for most of today's quick sportsbikes ( I owned one for about 50,000 kms. ). I still own a couple of Beeza's( '51 M20, '66 B40 unit ex army ) a couple of Kwaka's (Jaffer Tank copy, ZRX1200S) and Beemer (K75S, a sweet under-rated little sports tourer emphasis on tourer ).


----------



## ArgenteumTelum (Oct 30, 2012)

Rode a 76 BMW R90S to 165,000 miles, bought it used with 3K on it. The classic silver-smoke color scheme. Added an 86 BMW K75 triple brand new but never fell in love with the machine although the handling and braking was better than the 90. Something about the twin jugs---that engine just felt perfect. Tricked it out a bit with dual plug cylinders, fork bracing, racing shocks, lightened flywheel an an English Lynx fairing. Life changed and they turned into tractors when I moved to the country. Twenty-five years of great riding (Iron Butt Club included). Miss it once in a while.
AT


----------



## kayd (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I go on a husquvarna 610. but i also like those classic bikes from england, italy and well japan. But they mean a lot of care and skills. A bmw gs 850 would be ultimative but temporarily unavailable. 
From germany ( we got roads without a speedmimit) but for these oldies, well i won't try.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

I've been riding for years and the Mrs. and I currently ride a bright yellow 2010 Goldwing. My first ride, before I was in school, was on my uncle's Bonneville, back in the early 70's. I'll post a picture of a picture of that bike this weekend. Found it while going through his things after he passed a few years ago. Started my lifelong love of all things two wheeled. Still remember sitting on the tank, holding onto the bars, doing what seemed like 100mph...


----------



## Samy (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*

Some of you guys might like this video i filmed. It's from 3 weeks ago at a yearly event held here for old and classic moto trials motorcycles. Some are too nice to use offroad but every year they come out of the woodwork to show up for this event.

http://youtu.be/2LKNVlrZyFk

cheers


----------



## Gregozedobe (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*



Samy said:


> Some of you guys might like this video i filmed. It's from 3 weeks ago at a yearly event held here for old and classic moto trials motorcycles. Some are too nice to use offroad but every year they come out of the woodwork to show up for this event.
> 
> http://youtu.be/2LKNVlrZyFk
> 
> cheers



That was an unexpected trip down memory lane. I was totally into trials back in the 70's, and owned several of the bikes in the video (and one I didn't see - a Suzuki 250).


----------



## Samy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Classic Japanese Motorcycles...Which ones did you think were cool?*



Gregozedobe said:


> That was an unexpected trip down memory lane. I was totally into trials back in the 70's, and owned several of the bikes in the video (and one I didn't see - a Suzuki 250).



Well you're in luck, here's my mate Andy's Suzuki RL250 he's currently restoring. 
http://youtu.be/w2TGJ9miAvE

He has 2 of them but this is the prettier one. Check out my youtube channel.

cheers


----------

